# No Wind/Dirty Water/Low Tide



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Sitting at home Thur. night with the girls watching American Idol and told myself to just get up and go.The wind was right about 3 from the SW. The tide was dead low and the water from the rain was murky. Even with these conditions it was better than sitting through an episode of Idol.The only fish that you could see were right on the beach and most were slot fish between 14 and 18. Ran over some bigger fish that you couldn't see till you were running over them. TOO LATE The larger fish were holding up deeper, because of the tide. Don't know how many I ran over because 4 feet from the beach was unfishable. Ended up with 21 and with conditions it was work. Plenty of fish and if things get right clarity/wind/tide it's going to be a banner year.* ​


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*Very nice!*

Nice job Bama! I'll take that load of flounder any day of week. :thumbup:


----------

